
Falling rates of computer programmers - ajani
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=computer+programmers
======
davidmanescu
Interestingly, it appears as though the total salary of those same computer
programmers follows a similar trend, up until around 2005, and then reverses.
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28computer+programmers...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28computer+programmers+number+employed%29+*+%28computer+programmers+median+wage%29)

------
pedalpete
Could be because so many more people are now calling themselves 'software
engineers' or other titles. The rates almost balance out perfectly.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=computer+software+appli...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=computer+software+applications+engineers&lk=1&a=ClashPrefs_*Occupation.ComputerSoftwareEngineersApplications15%21-1031-)

